# New 'Build Thunderbird 2' magazine starts!



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I was going to wait on posting this until my first issue arrives from Amazon Japan, but thank goodness Hobbylink Japan is on the ball and also making this available to us in the U.S. of A.

The madmen at Deagostini Japan are going all-in to feed the Japanese love for Garry Anderson's original '60s show Thunderbirds with the 'Thunderbird 2 and rescue machines' bi-weekly magazine. 

http://www.hlj.com/product/DIGWTH001/Sci

Collect all 80 bi-weekly issues and you can build a 1/144 scale model of Thunderbird 2, plus rescue machines and I believe several Pods. 

Looks like they're doing promotional pricing on the first two issues, thereafter they'll be near 2000 Yen per issue. So you're looking at roughly $160 USD and almost a year to finish it. That's not bad for a 1/144 scale TB2, seems to me, esp. when you throw in extra pods and various machines. 

Reason why I'm pumped that HLJ is carrying this, you can stockpile issues in the Private Warehouse and save on shipping costs vs. buying and shipping each issue as it comes out. 

From what I'm making out of various comments, it seems they may be using the 2005 TB2 toy made by Takara as a master pattern. Sounds OK to me!

Here's the official site (in Japanese) if you want to look at pics. 

http://club.deagostini.jp/tbk/2016/01/25/週刊『サンダーバード2号＆救助メカ』-開発ストー/

Kinda excited by this. I hope I can keep up and build the thing!

I Wonder how we can get a 1/144 Thunderbird 1 in the mix...

ETA: *pffffp*Time math is not best math, I r stoopid. 80 issues, bi-weekly. That means 26 issues a year. A bit more than THREE YEARS to get all the parts! AAGGGHHHH.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Very interesting. Probably an inexpensive license matched with a rabid fanbase. Sounds like a good combo. Looks like good quality stuff too.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Collect all 80 bi-weekly issues and you can build a 1/144 scale model of Thunderbird 2, plus rescue machines and I believe several Pods.
> 
> *Looks like they're doing promotional pricing on the first two issues, thereafter they'll be near 2000 Yen per issue. So you're looking at roughly $160 USD and almost a year to finish it.* That's not bad for a 1/144 scale TB2, seems to me, esp. when you throw in extra pods and various machines.
> 
> Reason why I'm pumped that HLJ is carrying this, you can stockpile issues in the Private Warehouse and save on shipping costs vs. buying and shipping each issue as it comes out.


Nice kit, but how did you arrive at a total price of $160 USD (that's about $2 an issue)?

Based on my calculations, (462 yen = $3.83) x 80 = $306.40, which _doesn't include shipping_ and is almost double what you quoted the total price to be.

But, your saying the price I'm seeing (462 yen = $3.83) is promotional and will go up to 2000 yen per issue ($16.65), which would make the total price $1306.36 (462 ($3.83) x 2 = $7.66 + 2000 ($16.65) x 78 = $1298.70 = $1306.36 total), and that's _without shipping costs_!

Am I missing something here? If I'm right, this is one costly kit!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

spock62 said:


> But, your saying the price I'm seeing (462 yen = $3.83) is promotional and will go up to 2000 yen per issue ($16.65), which would make the total price $1306.36 (462 ($3.83) x 2 = $7.66 + 2000 ($16.65) x 78 = $1298.70 = $1306.36 total), and that's _without shipping costs_!
> 
> Am I missing something here? If I'm right, this is one costly kit!


That's in line with the DeAgostini Millennium Falcon, isn't it?

Here's a video of the TB2 in Japanese: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TMkQRqweCQ


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

spock62 said:


> Nice kit, but how did you arrive at a total price of $160 USD (that's about $2 an issue)?
> 
> Based on my calculations, (462 yen = $3.83) x 80 = $306.40, which _doesn't include shipping_ and is almost double what you quoted the total price to be.
> 
> ...


No, I assume you're right. Note I added to my post about the correct time frame to complete the project as well. Sheesh. I know I'm bad on math but THAT was simply ludicrous! I think my math brain was on break and didn't leave a note. 

Yes, that is expensive. Shipping clearly adds an additional pain. Hence my suggestion to buy from HLJ and use that Private Warehouse option. Spread out over three years it's not so bad, as long as the Yen doesn't strengthen again to parity with the Dollar or worse.

Flip side, take a look how expensive that MM Falcon magazine/kit deal is. Granted, it's a near filming miniature size but still, ow! 

My copy arrives 02/03. I can't wait.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That cutaway pod looks almost identical to one I have downstairs- the only difference being there is a small workshop 'building' inside mine. I haven't watched the videos yet but I hope they get the TB2 hull right- it is a hard shape to recreate.

I like the fact the Gerry Anderson universe is being treated like this- the replica will be expensive but it will make a wonderful display.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> That cutaway pod looks almost identical to one I have downstairs- the only difference being there is a small workshop 'building' inside mine. I haven't watched the videos yet but I hope they get the TB2 hull right- it is a hard shape to recreate.
> 
> I like the fact the Gerry Anderson universe is being treated like this- the replica will be expensive but it will make a wonderful display.


I was wondering if any of our Thunderbirds fans here happen to have bought the big Thunderbird 2 toy produced by Takara in 2005, how well it got the shapes. 

And don't forget, you're not only getting TB2, you're getting a bunch of the rescue machines as well. Honestly, if all this thing was was thin magazines with different machines bundled with it, I'd still be onboard.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

SteveR said:


> ...Here's a video of the TB2 in Japanese: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TMkQRqweCQ


Dang! There's a LOT of extra stuff with the main kit. Impressive.

Wonder when it'll be available in the states. The shipping on this is probably more than the issue cost.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

160 weeks? I could die in a bizarre gardening accident before the last issue releases.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

SteveR said:


> That's in line with the DeAgostini Millennium Falcon, isn't it?
> 
> Here's a video of the TB2 in Japanese: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TMkQRqweCQ


Hoooly crap, that's more awesome than I thought! Thanks for posting the link!

I have to say, if I had seen that back in 2015 I would have been screaming in rage that I would have had to wait 6 months for the issues to start.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Friends, I've bitten off more than I can chew with this. My life situation is changing for the worse in a short time (not illness, just damn stinking money) and it's very doubtful I'll be able to be along for the whole 3 year ride.

BUT. I want to be a cheerleader, to encourage my fellow Anderson/Thunderbirds fans that CAN afford the time and money to go ahead and commit, because this is gonna be so worth it. I'm sure those that got the James Bond DB5 and are currently working on the Falcon agree.

I have the first (issue? volume?) in hand. As a promotional, introductory item it's a huge tease and promise. It's also VERY targeted, heavily targeted to the Japanese market, more than simply everything is written in Japanese, it fully wraps itself in Japanese modeling lifestyle.

Packaging is beautiful. Full color 11 1/4 x 8 3/4 x 3 inch deep box, the front is a flap that covers the magazine (stapled to the flap, more on that later) and the window that shows off the included parts. In this case, the upper front nose shell (nose to just before the intakes), cockpit window and half of Elevator Car (control car). Not much but boy is that a big kit. It's nicely painted and markings are clean but the white is a touch transparent seeming. They would benefit from careful painting or maybe painting over and laying custom decals in place. Could decals be designed to fit over, on top of these? The aftermarket may figure it out! 

Parts are held very securely in a clear clamshell. Given the thickness of the box and the way the clamshell is designed, it would take deliberate intent for damage to take place.

One thing for sure. This kit will definitely benefit from the builder laying some weathering on.

Let's look at the magazine. All text is in Japanese, which in some cases is too bad. I'm not worried about the episode synopsis for 'Trapped in the Sky' or the chapter about Gerry Anderson, but the chapter on what seems to be an original concept, a rough draft if you will, of what Derek Meddings had planned before the iconic look of TB2 was developed, something much more in-line with '60s British aviation technology. It might make an interesting scratch build by someone.

Probably half of this magazine is promotional in nature (as befitting the first issue), lots of pics of the TB2 model, it's special features, all the rescue machines to be included, pics of upcoming volumes, and postcards, postcards for those very Japanese lifestyle things. You can subscribe, you can buy binders for the magazines, you can sent proof of purchase and get a cool showcase for all the rescue machines, you can buy a special Thunderbirds 'Quo card' which I have NO idea what it is but it looks like phone cards from the '90s, so huh. (OK, quick lookup, it seems to be a prepaid debit card. OK, makes sense).

I'm a bit miffed that the display case won't be available to us dirty gaijin. 

Anyway, going long and boring the crap out of everyone. What's coming in future issues?

#2, pre-painted cockpit interior, screwdriver and screws, the rest of the parts to complete the Control Elevator Car and what looks to be a small tube of glue (superglue?)

#3 Finishing details for the cockpit, missile launcher and top hatch, lighting kit for cockpit and complete parts for Thunderbird 4

#4 Bottom parts for the front, forward of the intakes and the 5 Tracy brothers in 1/144 scale.

Man. Sure wish this all was in English.  Oh, the assembly instructions are pictorial, I don't think there's anything a seasoned kit builder can't handle. 

I deeply regret not being able to make the whole journey on this. I wish those that take it the very best.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Where can order for it,besides HLJ?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

WOI said:


> Where can order for it,besides HLJ?


Amazon Japan has it, as it's considered a magazine and not a toy or model they'll ship it worldwide

http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B01AKBMQ0K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It'll cost more if you only order the one magazine. It's best to order something else to help spread out the shipping. I think the way it works is 600 yen fee (for shipping it overseas I guess) and 600 yen per item.

The other likely place to carry it might be FAB Gear, they don't show it yet but it's worth keeping an eye on them

http://www.fabgearusa.com/thunderbirds/

It does not seem to be showing up in the UK yet.

Oh, from what I can find out, this discontinued toy is the basis for the magazine project

http://www.hlj.com/product/TAK56794/Sci

Hope that helps!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Are there official stats for the T2? The new kit from the re-imagined series is only 24 cm in 1/144. Or was there a serious dimension shift?










http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/tak...-real-kit-02-1144-thunderbird2號機-4號機-4800yen/


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

It seems to me the new TB2 is a smaller craft. I think I prefer the live action movie remake, but nothing tops the original. 

One of the things I recall, back in the day ('60s) I never saw any stats. Once Graham Bleathman started doing cutaway illos, and various books started to come out circa 1999, there seems to be some unity. 

Per two sources, 'Thunderbirds FAB Crosssections' (1999) and Haynes Thunderbirds 'Agents Technical Manual' (2012):

Thunderbird 2 Length 250 feet Width 180 feet Height 60 feet

Per Japanese books 'Gerry Anderson Mechanical Corpus (2013) and Thunderbirds Pia (2013): Length 76.20 m Width 54.86 m Height 18.29 m (18.28 in Pia book) (Jacks extended: 33.53 m)

Per the Japanese bi-weekly magazine: Length 76.20 meters Height 18.29 meters

Kit is stated to measure Length 540 mm Width 390mm Height 125 mm

OK, math wizzers, get out your calculators!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Once again,the untalented brainless boobs at Hollywood had botched up the style
of a decent classic design from a decent classic tv show.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

WOI said:


> Once again,the untalented brainless boobs at Hollywood had botched up the style
> of a decent classic design from a decent classic tv show.


Referencing the live movie or the current CG puppet show?

The current show, I believe that the ships were designed (and actually built) by WETA Workshop in...New Zealand? and that they are mostly hard core Anderson fans.

It's not as elegant as the Meddings Thunderbird 2, but it's more acceptable than some of the other things that could have happened. I have no idea what the mandates were behind this design, but 'easy to animate in a computer' would seem to be one of them. And yes, I know, they set great store in that the effects are supposed to be old school physical models and such but what I've seen, there's very much some CGI going on as well. 

It's not the classic, but it doesn't suck and I assume given what seems to be good acceptance in England and Japan, it's good enough for today's kids.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The new Thunderbirds show was not allowed to duplicate the original craft, just base their designs on them (the only new one I like is TB-4)


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

electric indigo said:


> Are there official stats for the T2? The new kit from the re-imagined series is only 24 cm in 1/144. Or was there a serious dimension shift?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those look quite nice. I don't think I could be bothered collecting this new large TB2 every week though.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

WOI said:


> Once again,the untalented brainless boobs at Hollywood had botched up the style
> of a decent classic design from a decent classic tv show.


Hollywood? This series is produced nowhere near Hollywood, CA. ITV Studios Global Entertainment is based in London. The series is composited in New Zealand. Your geography is faulty.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

seaQuest said:


> Hollywood? This series is produced nowhere near Hollywood, CA. ITV Studios Global Entertainment is based in London. The series is composited in New Zealand. Your geography is faulty.


Shhh, it's OK. I suspect all he wanted to do is mess with the cornflakes a little. No big deal. 

New 'Thunderbirds Are Go' may be popular in specific target areas, so that means there's a little more love for Classic Thunderbirds going on. That and the anniversary of course. Still, nothing wrong with coattails.


----------



## Sage the Owl (Dec 9, 2010)

I spotted this the other day and am seriously considering taking the project on.
It's good to see HLJ are carrying this although I also have a cousin living in Japan so may see if they can help out with the purchase as i don't think this will get a release in the UK as I can't see ITV granting a licence to something that may confuse the general public with the current reboot series, but would love to be proved wrong.

Reading the official site it's actually published weekly like the Falcon kit so will only take about a year and a half to complete.

Here's the specs taken from the official site.

[Product Overview, model specifications] 
■ Title: Weekly "Thunderbird No. 2 & rescue mechanism" 
■ Price: first issue special price 499 yen, No. 2 special price 1,190 yen No. 3 after the normal price 1,890 yen (8% tax included) 
■ first issue date: January 26, 2016 (Tuesday) 
■ publication form: (except for some areas) Tuesday released weekly 
■ publication No. number: all 80 No. (planned) / ■ format: A4 variant-size full color (12 pages) 
■ model: Thunderbird No. 2 & rescue Mecha / scale: 1/144 
■ total length: 540mm overall width: 390mm height: 125 mm


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Weekly?! *click click click* Sure enough, weekly. So thank God not 3 years to finish! 

Amazon Japan is only taking solicitations two weeks at a time, or so it seems from my search. 

And looks like the binder for the magazines will be available without having to live in Japan and mailing in a postcard.


----------

